# ruffed grouse in the snow..



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

any one been hunting ruffies since weve gotten the snow??


----------



## wbakimi (Nov 20, 2007)

I have been out twice since our season restarted here in MI. Still putting up birds and still missing! Hunting mostly mixed covers with pines present.


----------

